# Scotch Guard?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

My parents have just received there new car, and dealer tried to get them to buy into Scotch Guarding the seats.

Is there anything you guys can recommend, thats an easy application for my old man?

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sure there is probably many good fabric products for sale but from memory Scotch Guard was not hard to apply and did a reasonable job


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sure he'll be along to post but gonzo swears by scotchgard :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

buy scotchgaurd aerosol can from 3m directly and diy. not that expensive too.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nothing wrong with Scotch-Guard - as above, but a tin and spray it on yourself. 

Hope he’s enjoying his new motor :thumb:


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Link for best source/price ??


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Peirre said:


> Link for best source/price ??


Amazon ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...t=&hvlocphy=1006769&hvtargid=kwd-298453869537


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great stuff, esp when you spill a cup of tea on your seat. went into work and got some paper towel , tea was still sat there waiting to be soaked up.
Done my mates run to the farm car, with a tin i had. keeps all the horse riding muck off.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I will buy him some Scotch Guard, and get it delivered to his house. He lives some 300miles so wouldn’t get chance to get up there for a few months. 

Like


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I'm sure he'll be along to post but gonzo swears by scotchgard :thumb:


macca knows!!!

It's not the most durable but it's so cheap and easy just buy a few cans of it and apply regularly. 
Wilco's do it where I live for about £6 a can that should last you 3 months approximately.

Gonz.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> macca knows!!!
> 
> It's not the most durable but it's so cheap and easy just buy a few cans of it and apply regularly.
> Wilco's do it where I live for about £6 a can that should last you 3 months approximately.
> ...


how much do you apply?

and can you tell when you need to reapply? or just look at the calendar?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

No one got any more info on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I use about half a can on the entire car, more if you have fabric seats. Don’t forget the headlining. 
Do the driver/passenger mat twice 
I do a top up every six months

You can test it yourself with a spray bottle of water, look for some beading after it’s dry. Generally wears away with contact, so drivers seat and mat need the top up the most frequently. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

